# Samuel WRIGHT of the STAG



## Bungy (May 7, 2015)

Can anyone point me in the right direction for information about my g grandfather Samuel Wright (1840-1887)? Family lore has it that he was mate on the Stag - but whether this was the vessel or shipping line I don't know. On his marriage certificate he was described as a mariner and at the baptisms and marriages of his children shown as a mate. His death certificate says he was Chief Officer of a steam-ship.
Samuel was born in Belfast but lived in Sunderland (Monkwearmouth) where his father was born.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Bungy and welcome.

I can see a Samuel Wright b. March 13, 1840 but his place of birth is shown on shipping do***ents as Monkwearmouth, Sunderland and his address is stated as 30 Brook St. Last ship I can see him on is in 1884, ss TUNSTALL. 

When he gained his 2nd Mate certificate on 11 August 1864 he was living at 18 Nelson St, Sunderland.

Gained his Mate's certificate 11 February 1869 address shown as 28 Wilson St, Monkwearmouth, Sunderland.


Regards
Hugh


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

*SAMUEL WRIGHT of the STAG*

Hello Bungy
Stag Line had 4 ships named Stag
1) Stag 1846-1858 Brig
2) Stag 1866-1873 Barque
3) Stag 1874-1880 Steamship
4) Stag1884-1916 Steamship
Stag Line records are held in Blandford House 
Blandford Square Newcastle upon Tyne 
Reference numbers 628 and 1351
Hope this is of some help to you. Bill


----------



## Bungy (May 7, 2015)

Many thanks Bill & Hugh. 

Bill, I'll contact Blandford House to see what details they have of my g grandfather. I assume the reference numbers you give just relate to the Stag Line.

Hugh, yes that's my guy! Goodness knows why he gives his place of birth as Monkwearmouth. In census returns he always said Ireland - and I found his baptism in Belfast. Did the details you give come from the Tyne & Wear Archives - or do I need to look elsewhere for copies? 
Do you know if the ss Tunstall was the one wrecked off Spain in 1885? I assume it wasn't the ship sunk near Prince Edward Island in 1884.

Bungy (aka John!)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi John,

I have also noted his birth in Belfast. No the details don't come from Tyne & Wear but his Certificate of Competency. If you pass me your email address by private message I will send the do***ents on to you.

He signs off TUNSTALL January 1884 and yes she was the one lost near Prince Edward Island in May of 1884. The ship was official number 81461.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

Bungy said:


> Many thanks Bill & Hugh.
> 
> Bill, I'll contact Blandford House to see what details they have of my g grandfather. I assume the reference numbers you give just relate to the Stag Line.
> 
> ...


Sorry I should have mentioned the ships were owned by Stag Line Ltd North Shields. (==D)


----------

